# Diesels



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

why do diesels have their exhausts turned down?

looks bit stupid, dont it!?

justy noticed it on my Fiat Stilo 1.9 Tdi (than you audi Roadside) and have been looking at other diesels and most of them have exhausts aimed at the road... Â ???

on another note, 1 month this week, still no coil packs, still no TT


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Not just diesels, check out Mk4 Golf, Mk4 Polo, Sharan etc.

Still it keeps the smut out of small childrens faces


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

have you seen some of the crap that comes out of them... quite got used to the turned down tails and the fact they hide behind the valence. Even Milltek do a nice system for that discrete performance boost...


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Slightly off topic, but have you ever noticed that cars made in Europe or America have their exhausts on the left and those made in Japan or Britain (the few that are left) have theirs on the right. Obviously it's to keep the exhaust away from the pavement, but I wonder why the hell they can't make reversible exhausts. I can't see how it would be a problem seeing as they're in 3 sections anyway, usually. It would just be a case of putting one on upside down. 
Seeing as they've stopped cutting holes in the bumper for them, I can't see why they don't do it.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I used to work in a petrol station (*lol*) and to try and prevent boredom from turning me into a derranged psychopath, i used to watch out for which side of the exhaust was relative to the filler cap for the petrol.......

by and large, always on the opposite side - in fact 10 years on, I struggle to remember ANY exceptions to my "rule".......

(the boredom prevention didn't work, BTW - as evidenced by the blood on my chainsaw)


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

perhaps it is done to keep the high temperature exhaust as far away from the petrol filling parts as possible?

ow well
dunno :/


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

makes sense - exhaust goes under the car and normally the fuel tank is offset slightly for clearance. The fuel tank is closest to the fuel filler cap and away from the exhaust so that makes Tims theory valid...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Can someone with a 180 confirm?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Makes sense. However, I think exhaust pipes should come straight out of the bonnet in groups of 6 or 8, and have flames coming out.

vroom.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2003)

I am having a right old larf at you lads chatting about exhaust pipes this is damn hilarious carry on dont mind me you sad lot ;D hehehehehehe


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Can someone with a 180 confirm?


not valid for that one as the fuel tank is higher (to clear haldex unit etc) and its a transverse rear box Â :-/

or did you mean the 2wd version ??

Anyway Vlastan i mean Abi ... what u doing out of the flame room... Â


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2003)

*giggles* oh dear oh dear you will see double humour on saturday at nickyb's meet if you dare come along *giggle*


----------

